# TX Frog Meet - May 16 2015



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

It's been too long since we had a meet in the D/FW area, so I'd like to invite everybody over to eat barbeque and talk frogs. 

Where - Rowlett TX (east shore of Lake Ray Hubbard). Not the same place as last time, but nearby. I'll send directions to folks who RSVP as we get closer to the time. 

When - Saturday, May 16 2015, 1pm - 5pm 

What - As usual, we're doing this pot luck -- I plan to smoke a brisket, we'll need drinks, plasticware and paper plates, sides, dessert and anything else y'all want to eat. 

If you'll be coming, please reply, and let us know what you'll be bringing, so we don't duplicate efforts. If you're bringing frogs, etc., let everybody know.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I will be bringing potato salad.
Plus some Door prizes from Todd at Light Your Reptiles. Thanks Todd!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

We have some awesome door prizes available! Will be a great meet plus a good time to ask senior froggers questions and share ideas.

Would like to thank the following for their donations:
Todd at Light Your Reptiles
Marty with MistKing
Mike and Jessica with NE Herp
Mike Rizzo with Glass Box Tropicals
Andrea with Zilla


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of making the trip. I have about 4 rio broncos unsexed, 3 or 4 ranitomeya sirensis highlands there's at least one male and one female that lays eggs all the time, some ranitomeya fantastica white banded froglets, some ranitomeya fantastica nominal fant tadpoles if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a bump and would like to thank Josh Halter (www.genesis exotics.com) with his donation to our meet. 
Plus will be nice to welcome him in person in Tx.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Beth---Very much appreciated!!!

Here is what I will be donating towards the auction: 

Astaxanthin 2 ounces - A great natural caretenoid supplement that is a natural color enhancer and also helps with oogenesis in dart frogs. A great new supplement that is a must for obligates

UniVersal Hybrid Media Kits (2) 1.5 lbs each

Universal Hybrid Media 1.5lbs (3)

Live Mood, Shag, Sheet, LIchen 

Assorted FF cultures (5) 

Maybe a few other things : )
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Here is what I will be bringing with me to sell, members can also look at my website and if there is anything they want me to bring, I can surely bring it @ no extra cost. Of course special pricing is available for those at the meet. I will have free samples of my UniVersal Hybrid Fly Media available for those whom want to try it, enough for 1 culture.

CBB Red Eye Tree Frogs $20 each
*I can bring other frogs with me, but would rather only bring if they are presold...I feel bad stuffing them in cups if I dont have to*

Universal Hybrid Media 1.5 lbs $7, and 3lbs $15, the BULK BUCKET (only if ordered prior $90!)
Bromeliads $5 (frog free)
FF cultures (all varieties) $5 
Springtails (all varieties) $5 
Astaxanthin 2 ounces $15
Tid Bits tadpole diet (very rich in protein, also enriched with astaxanthin) $8 

Just a note, I am not going to be setting up a store, but I will have these things available with me. I am really looking forward to seeing meeting everyone!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Counting down to the meet this Saturday.
Please E-mail Chuck for directions asap.


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay, emails with details have gone out -- if you did NOT get one, please email me at lawson at nonliteral dot com and I'll be sure to put you on the list. 

You don't want to miss this, folks -- good food, good people, lots frog talk, door prizes, etc.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

I've got 3 ranitomeya benedicta that look like they're courting, 3 ranitomeya fantastica white bandeds, ranitomeya fantastica nominal tadpoles. Let me know if there's any interest so i could bring them.


----------



## jmartell (Nov 26, 2014)

I am just putting out a good vibe that someone might have a dwarf isopod culture for sale


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Alrighty---Here is my updated list of everything I am bringing (excluding the donations which are all ready to be given to the auction)...I sold much more than anticipated this week (still getting used to our relaunch and planning, so my booming FF are on short supply).

40 FF cultures, 25% are booming. NO WINGLESS, Turkish Gliders, Curlys, Golden Curlys, and Golden Hydei.
Large Silver, and Folosomia springs...I am going to try and bring the more isopods that have not already been sold.
Java Moss
Live LIchen
UniVersal Media
Universal media samples
Cork Bark
Tid Bits tad food
Springtail grub
10 types of Bromeliads (all $5 each)
Moss Fusion Sread mix.
Frogs...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks josh and everyone who came. It was great to meet everyone.


----------

